# Excel Macro guru help needed



## ivc_mixer (23/4/22)

I was recently asked by a friend to help out with this, to put it mildly, interesting Excel spreadsheet they're running with macros embedded (a small example thereof below).

Thing is, they need to add two columns to the spreadsheet but in doing so they are messing up the macro calculations. I have not worked on these things in over 20 years, so I happily admit I am way out of my depth here. Also, not a programmer, and this seems to be SQL or some language.

Anyone who may be able to assist please?? If so, contact me direct on my cell: 082 652 9309

Thanks in advance!

Small extract from one of the macros:

Public sLevelFRM As String
Public sType As String


Sub CalcResults(sLevel As String)
Dim sError As String


sError = Check_Judge
If sError <> "" Then
MsgBox sError & " not valid event for Judge"
Exit Sub
End If
Worksheets("SchoolClass1").Visible = False
Worksheets("SchoolClass2").Visible = False

If sLevel = "School" Then
sLevel = Worksheets("Setup").Range("J21")
sType = "L" ' column L "School level"

Else
sType = "M" ' column M "level"
sLevel = Worksheets("Setup").Range("J31")

End If

sLevelFRM = sLevel
UserForm1.Show ' Runs CalcResultsFRM

End Sub


----------

